# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مــعافـیت تحصیلی دانش اموزی

## MehranWilson

سلام

دوستان من چند روز پیش این مدارک رو جهت اخذ معافیت تحصیلی دانش اموزی به پلیس + 10 ارائه کردم 

( شناسنامه + کارت ملی + فرم معافیت تحصیلی مدرسه + گواهی پایان موقت تحصیلات + ریز نمرات + عکس )

بعدش اونا هم واسم فرم معافیت تحصیلی رو بدون هیچ مشکلی صادر کردن ... و مهر رو هم زدن 

عکسش پایین گذاشتم 





ولی مشکل اینجاست که گواهی پایان موقت تحصیلات یا همون دیپلم رو اموزش پرورش نبرده بودم که مهر و امضاء کنن ولی خب پلیس + 10 چند بار فرم رو نگاه کرد چیزی نگفت بنظرتون مشکلی پیش میاد الان ؟

*کسایی که معافیت تحصیلی گرفتن فقط راهنمایی کنن خواهشا*

----------


## BenN

> سلام
> 
> دوستان من چند روز پیش این مدارک رو جهت اخذ معافیت تحصیلی دانش اموزی به پلیس + 10 ارائه کردم 
> 
> ( شناسنامه + کارت ملی + فرم معافیت تحصیلی مدرسه + گواهی پایان موقت تحصیلات + ریز نمرات + عکس )
> 
> بعدش اونا هم واسم فرم معافیت تحصیلی رو بدون هیچ مشکلی صادر کردن ... و مهر رو هم زدن 
> 
> عکسش پایین گذاشتم 
> ...


خب اول اینکه کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه!!
دوم اینکه فک کنم اون گواهی که آموزش و پرورش میده فکر کنم یک معرفینامه طور باشه به پلیس +۱۰ 
حالا شما پیگیری کنید حتما اول از آموزش و پرورش ناحیه بعد پلیس

----------


## MehranWilson

لطفا بقیه کسایی که اینو انجام دادن راهنمایی کنن

----------


## MehranWilson

UP

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_منم والا اول رفتم آموزش پرورش بعد +10 شما هم برید آموزش پرورش کار از محکم کاری عیب نیست_

----------


## MehranWilson

> _منم والا اول رفتم آموزش پرورش بعد +10 شما هم برید آموزش پرورش کار از محکم کاری عیب نیست_


الان فرم تو هم مثل فرمه منه ؟ 
یعنی همینجوری مهر داره؟

----------


## MehranWilson

الان زنگ زدم پلیس + 10 گفت مشکلی نداره گفت که اونارو خوده سازمان نظام وظیفه تایید میکنه  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehranab


الان فرم تو هم مثل فرمه منه ؟ 
یعنی همینجوری مهر داره؟


آره فرقی ندارن_

----------


## Churchill

والا منم نرفتم آموزش و پرورش فقط مدرسه یه معرفی نامه داد رفتم پلیس 10+ با یک سری مدارک که خواسته بود انجام دادم

----------


## MehranWilson

> والا منم نرفتم آموزش و پرورش فقط مدرسه یه معرفی نامه داد رفتم پلیس 10+ با یک سری مدارک که خواسته بود انجام دادم


 :Yahoo (110):  میگم من امسال قبول نشم همین معافیت تحصیلی یک سال کسری واسم داره ؟ یعنی بخوام سال دیگه کنکور بدم مشکل نداره؟

----------


## Churchill

آره
بعد از اولین کنکورت که پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم کنی میری شرکت میکنی سال بعد هم میتونی شرکت کنی اگر هم نگاه کنی از موقعی که این برگ صادر میشه تا یکسال معافیت داری 
به عبارت دیگه تا 20 سال تمام معافی

----------


## MehranWilson

> آره
> بعد از اولین کنکورت که پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم کنی میری شرکت میکنی سال بعد هم میتونی شرکت کنی اگر هم نگاه کنی از موقعی که این برگ صادر میشه تا یکسال معافیت داری 
> به عبارت دیگه تا 20 سال تمام معافی


 :Yahoo (4):  ای جان

----------

